# When are the papers for?



## Paul_81

Hello everyone,

I'm going insane trying to figure out how to say this in Japanese. I don't seem to be able to find the right way.

I mean this in the sense of "when do you need the papers that you're asking for?".

I'm not exactly looking for "deadline". I'm rather looking for something like "on what exact days should I give you what you're asking for?".

The answer would be "the papers are for Monday" or "the homework is for Tuesday".

I hope I'm making myself clear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 810senior

My attempt:
レポートはいつまで提出すればいいですか？ (when should I turn in my reports by?)
レポートの提出期間はいつですか？ (when is the reports for?)
レポートはいつ頃出せばいいでしょうか？ (when should I turn in my reports?)
レポートの提出期間を教えてください (tell me when I should turn in my reports)


----------



## karlalou

Paul_81 said:


> I'm not exactly looking for "deadline". I'm rather looking for something like "on what exact days should I give you what you're asking for?".


Not deadline but on what exact days?
To ask about from what day to what day, that would be:
この宿題を提出するのはいつからいつまでですか？ or
この宿題の提出期限[期間]はいつからいつまでですか？

Maybe 月曜中に出せばいいんですね？ This is to make sure, saying "It's ok if I turn it in during Monday, right?"

If you know the deadline and want to ask from when the teacher start to take it, then
いつから出していいですか？ or いつから受け取ってもらえますか？ etc.


----------



## Paul_81

Thank you for your replies guys. But I'm actually looking for a short answer, without having to rephrase so much (maybe there's no such a short expression for it).

For example:

-I need you to prepare a drill for the students, so that they can practice.
-Sure, *when is it for?
*
So I mean something like "itsu ni desu ka" or "itsu no tame desu ka", but I know these two expressions are wrong, so I'm wondering if there's a way that's as short as these two, but correct


----------



## karlalou

OK. Then it might be
いつ必要なんですか？ = When do you need it?
いつまでにですか？ = Until when (do you want me to finish it)?


----------



## Paul_81

Thank you.

By the way, my two attempts are indeed wrong, aren't they?

Assumed they are because I barely got any records when I googled them.


----------



## 810senior

Paul_81 said:


> Thank you.
> By the way, my two attempts are indeed wrong, aren't they?



_Itsu-ni desuka_ sounds a bit awkward but makes sense, while _Itsu-no tame desuka_ doesn't make sense at all.
You would find more Google results if you wrote it over as _Itsu-made desuka?_(いつまでですか?), which sounds more natural to me at least.


----------



## Paul_81

Hey guys, thank you SO MUCH for all your quick and very useful replies.

I live in Tokyo and I was going crazy trying to say this in Japanese.

Thank you


----------



## karlalou

810senior said:


> レポートはいつまで提出すればいいですか？


最近の日本語は、このような場合に「いつまで」のあとに「に」はなくてもいいのですか？


----------



## Schokolade

karlalou said:


> 最近の日本語は、このような場合に「いつまで」のあとに「に」はなくてもいいのですか？



「に」は要ると思います。基本的に、

'*by* when' '*by* Sunday' などには「いつまで*に*～する」「日曜まで*に*～する」←日曜までのある時点で。beforeに似ているが少し違う。
'*until* when' '*till* Sunday' などには「いつまで～する」「日曜まで～する」←日曜までずっと。今から日曜までの間継続して。

と考えてよいと思います。例えば、

いつまで*に*必要ですか。*By* when do you need it? (>> How soon do you need it?)
いつまでご滞在ですか。*Until* when are you staying? (>> How long are you staying?)


----------



## 810senior

karlalou said:


> 最近の日本語は、このような場合に「いつまで」のあとに「に」はなくてもいいのですか？


ご指摘の通り、「いつまでに」ですね・・・。訂正させてください。


----------



## frequency

そうか？CasualにOKな気がするけどね。まあ、正しいかと言われれば微妙かもしれないけど。面倒くさいときは省いちゃうね。


----------



## karlalou

「いつまで」と「いつまでに」とでは意味が変わりますよね。＾＾；
省かれると話が通じているのか心配になりそうです。


----------

